# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Rode voeten en handen-geen pijn

## Korneev

Hallo,

Ik heb sinds december dat ik Pfeiffer heb op sommige momenten rode plekken op me voeten of handen.
Als ik buiten in de kou loop heb ik vaak na een tijdje rode handen met oranje-achtige pigmentvlekjes. Ik vind het maar raar.
En die rode voeten krijg ik alleen als ik warm douche. Denk aan 34-38 graden. Dan worden me voeten na ongeveer 5 minuten rood en als ik lang doordouche krijg ik vlekken tot aan me bovenbenen...
Is het uitslag? ik snap het niet. Het doet geen pijn en heb er geen last van. 

Ik hoop dat er iemand ervaring mee heeft en kan zeggen wat het is en anders tog maar snel een bezoek aan de huisarts.

----------


## sweetyke

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik heb sinds december dat ik Pfeiffer heb op sommige momenten rode plekken op me voeten of handen.
> Als ik buiten in de kou loop heb ik vaak na een tijdje rode handen met oranje-achtige pigmentvlekjes. Ik vind het maar raar.
> En die rode voeten krijg ik alleen als ik warm douche. Denk aan 34-38 graden. Dan worden me voeten na ongeveer 5 minuten rood en als ik lang doordouche krijg ik vlekken tot aan me bovenbenen...
> Is het uitslag? ik snap het niet. Het doet geen pijn en heb er geen last van. 
> 
> Ik hoop dat er iemand ervaring mee heeft en kan zeggen wat het is en anders tog maar snel een bezoek aan de huisarts.



Hallo ,
neemt u misschien geneesmiddelen voor hoge/ lage bloeddruk of voor een betere functie van het hart? deze kunnen als bijwerkingen hebben : rode handen en voeten , vocht vasthouden ter hoogte van de benen en de voeten , moest dit zo zijn neem dan contact op met je arts , dan kan deze je een ander geneesmiddel voorschrijven , het komt meestal voor bij de Beta Blokkers 
indien er vragen zijn mag je ze altijd stellen , die plekken kunnen ook een teken zijn van het begin van een allergie of eczema , doe er voorlopig en zalf op die de roodheid gaat doen verdwijnen zoals bv cardiflor is een homeopatische zalf die zeer goed werkt ,normaal moeten de plekken na 2 dagen volledig verdwijnen is dit niet zo , neem dan best even contact op met de dokter

groetjes sweetyke

----------

